# TTF Roach Flats Minnow



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge Report Seadrift /POC
By Captain Chris Martin
Sportsmen's Complex and Marina

*Fishing Report*

TTF flats minnows proved to be best during an afternoon casting & blasting session with Captainâ€™s Harold and Ben Boudreaux. The Todd Carothers party enjoyed success with trout in the 25â€³ class and a mix of reds while wade fishing over soft mud and grass on the windward shoreline of a back lake. The lures were rigged with 1/8 oz. heads while bouncing the TTF lures across the bay floor.

*Lodge News*

WELCOME TO THE BFL 2015 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL

February is a wonderful month for catching trophy size trout on the middle-coast. Because itâ€™s traditionally colder, many anglers choose to sit at home rather than go fishing. If they only knew what they weâ€™re missing. The best trip of my career was February 4, 2003. We caught and released 10 trout between 5 and 8 pounds, along with many 4 to 5 pound class fish that day. All fish were caught on artificial lures. Bigger trout along with less boat traffic and crowds makes it most attractive for catching a lifetime trophy trout during these months.

Bay Flats Lodge announces the 2015 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL. Mark your calendars to join us February 2015. You and your guest can fish at Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay and receive this 2015 FEBRUARY FISHING SPECIAL at a discounted rate. This special is good Monday through Sunday.

Party of 2, $390 per person
Party of 3, $275 per person
Party of 4, $243 per person

Includes lodging, meals, fishing trip, bait; if available, fishing, cleaning/packaging

Call 1-888-677-4868 to book your spot early. Last year these dates moved fast..

Artificial lures provided
Multi-boats 11 guides
Lodge can accommodate 55 guests
Individuals or small groups welcomed
Bay Flats Lodge is the new Benchmark in providing the most complete, comfortable luxury accommodations, culinary excellence, expert instructional guides, corporate meeting facilities and the perfect spot for outdoor relaxation and fun.

50% non-refundable deposit is required to confirm dates. There are no refunds for not showing up or cancellations. If your trip is cancelled due to bad weather while youâ€™re staying at Bay Flats Lodge, meals and lodging will be charged at $100.00 per person.

Gratuities for staff are not included in the fishing trip cost since we feel that tipping in general, is discretionary. However, clients have asked that we provide general guidelines; therefore, we suggest:

$10 for kitchen staff, per guest/day

$10 for the housekeeping, per room/day

$75 to $100 for guide, per day

Sponsored by: TTF Lures; Texas Marine; SIMMS Waders and Boots; Coastline Trailers; Shoalwater Boats; Yamaha; Texas Fish & Game Magazine; American Airboats; Coastal Angler Magazine; Salty Angler Magazine; Egret Baits. 

www.BayFlatsLodge.com
1-888-677-4868


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Testimonial*

*Testimonials*

Weâ€™d love to hear from you

Jan 20, 2015 by A. Wilson
Service was outstanding from entire staff. I lived/worked for a number of years in a ski resort area (Vail, CO) that separated itself from other resorts based on hospitality, caliber, quality and cleanliness;Bay Flats does the same. Harold(not going to butcher his last name!)-great guide, very knowledgeable, a lot of fun, serious when appropriate and very patient.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Todd C and guests with the advice of their guide Captain Harold waited until 7AM when the fog started to lift. Well it was the safe thing to do, and it worked out. 

Foggy conditions and slow flights but managed a limit of Red Heads with a bonus Blue. Four man Bay Flats Lodge group shot them right and right on time. Captain Stephen Boriskie. Same group but three for the PM Cast portion at Bay Flats Lodge and they were in for a TTF Killer Bait fish jam as we found a combination of Killer Flats Minnows and Killer Hustlers in Morning Glow with Chartreuse the Redfish, Trout and Drum bit with authority. Most on the first drift but a steady bite all afternoon and we put together an impressive box of fish to end this Blast N Cast corporate entertainment outing. Back at it tomorrow with totally different weather so we will see what ducks we can Blast one more time.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Another cold wet day*

I'm a Duckhunter and Capt.Harold did everything to make our hunt a success. Putting this on the X, calling, decoy placement, and let's not forget his great dog Jet. She had some outstanding retrieves that put birds in the bag that would've been lost otherwise. Top Shelf!


----------

